# Its so hard



## daz59 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi,

Im finding it quite hard the loss of my Honey, she was a golden mix. She was 5 years old I had to have her put to sleep on Thursday because of cancer.

I hope you guys don’t mind but ill tell you how she came about.

My ex well she was my girlfriend at that time, were living apart for a bit of a brake, she decided to get a dog to keep her company at her little one bed room house, this little dog she got was a one year old rescue dog, she named Honey. I didn’t really like Honey at the start, I remember going for a with my ex and Honey in the back of the car being sick “bloody dogs” I thought, my ex moved back in a month or so later, I was working for myself at home at that stage so Honey stayed home with me most of them time during the week, I guess that’s why I got really attached to her.

Two years after that my ex and I split up for good, and she asked me if I wanted to keep Honey, there was no question in my mind, by then I loved the wee dog, my ex and I had just bought a house at that stage so Honey and I moved in on our own and she was my only company for the next 18 months, around that stage I found a tumour in her eye and I had a flat mate move in to help pay the bills, that’s also the time I got myself a new girlfriend.

Around the time I moved into the new house I got myself another job so honey used to come to work with me everyday, sit in the office or outside in her kennel, I did quite a bit of rabbit shooting, Honey loved that, she loved chasing the rabbits around even though she could never catch them.

I used to talk to Honey had a few silly names for her, used to cuddle and kiss her all the time, she sleepd in my room, on the bed most of the time, we used to ly on the sofa watching tv having cuddles it was great.

I keep thinking about all I have lost, to me she was the best dog in the world but I guess every owner thinks that of their dog, its hard for me to imagine another sweet dog like her to come along, is it possible? Everyone loved her, I used to get told how much of a cool dog she was, when she was sick and we knew she would die I remember a friend saying its not fare shes such a happy dog.

At the moment I sort of feel im betraying her if I get another dog, like im replacing her, I don’t want to replace her I just want her back but I know that cant happen!!
Her dieing has really got me down.

Sorry for the long message, just had to get that out.

Darren


----------



## Mitchie (Nov 3, 2008)

Honey sounds like such a sweetie. I'm so sorry for your loss, it's so hard to go through the loss of a loved one. I'm glad you and Honey had the opportunity to get to know each other. I believe it is better to have loved and lost than to never have loved at all. She sounds like she brought joy and comfort into your life. I don't think you would be replacing her if you got another puppy. Just make sure you are emotionally (and financially) ready for another family member. Remember, Honey was, and always will be, your Honey. No other pet can replace her or the role she held in your life or your heart. I'm sure you loved her a lot, and you will probably never forget her as long as you live. 

I'm glad you found the forum, we're here to support you through your loss and choice of getting - or not getting - a new puppy. 

Good luck, and lots of golden love,
-Mitchie, Bailey, Molly, and R.I.P. Goldie


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's always so hard losing a beloved family member (that's what they are to us) ... they take over our hearts.

No other dog will ever replace Honey. But, it's obvious you have a lot of love to give. One day, you will be ready ... maybe soon, maybe not. Honey will guide you to the right dog to share your future with, when the time is right. She'll know.

Honey's still with you. Believe that. She'll always be watching over you and smiling down upon you.

Godspeed on angel's wings, sweet Honey.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Honey's name seemed to be quite appropriate. I love the picture of her using you as a pillow on the couch.
Honey would want you to be happy and wouldn't mind you having another furfriend. That said, each dog is different and we love them in different ways. Some though are more special than others. Look up the thread about "heart dogs" and I think you will see what I mean.
I am truly sorry for your loss. Sometimes things just aren't fair! They sure do wrap themselves around our hearts and it hurts like $^% to let them go.
It will get easier with time, but there is always a sadness. It is just not as sharp after time. Try to remember and celebrate the good times you had with Honey.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Always remember that you've never lost her ~ she remains where she's always been - in your heart & soul. She watches over you daily and is never in pain and always has friends to play with as she waits for the time of reunion. She knows she can never be replaced but would be sad if she thought you'd not have another pack mate to learn from and have fun with. They touch us in ways we can't imagine~let another one do the same.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, and I understand what you are going through. I've been through it 3 times now, and it's common at first to not only feel this way, but to ask ourselves why we do this to ourselves in the first place.

Anyone who has owned Goldens knows the answer 

No, no dog can replace Honey, nor should they try. Think of it as not replacing her, but simply starting a new adventure.

A Puppy cannot replace Honey, but it sure can warm the heart a bit.

When, and if, that time comes is different for everyone. For me it was when I could look at pictures of my guys and smile with fond memories instead of tearing over the loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so glad you found us and shared the story about your sweet girl. There are many here who have walked in your shoes. And I agree with the others, that you'll know when it is right to add a new friend to your family. Don't feel as if it is a betrayal of all you shared with Honey..... nothing will replace that. Look upon it as a beautiful way to honor her...... she led you into the wonderful world of sharing your life with a dog and would be thrilled I'm sure if you added a new member to your pack.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my boy only two months ago. She will always be with you and you will see her again. I can tell by how you have written about her - that she was your special girl. Gone but never forgotten. Always in your heart - and memories. Play hard at the bridge sweet Honey,


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

These special pups are like children each special in their own way. They cannot replace each other just loved differently. Welcome to the forum. We understand and know your pain.


----------



## JoshNy (Feb 9, 2009)

I know how you feel man, I was in that same place about 2 months ago. It is hard, but in time it will pass. They can never be replaced, but you can fill the void. 
I got a multi-picture picture frame, sort of a collage, and put all my pictures of Jasmine in there. I hung it above the dog kennel and I get to see her every day when I go to let Gabby out of the kennel now. 

Hang in there.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry that you lost Honey. She's a real cutie. Don't apologize for the long message. We want to know all you want to share. That's what GRF is for. Welcome.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello Darren and welcome to the forum :wavey:

Many here know all too well the pain you are feeling and your confusion about getting another dog. As others have said another dog will never replace your Honey. She laid claim to a part of your heart that will always be hers. I am sure she is watching from the Bridge, and probablly nudged you in that way that they do with their noses and caused you to write this post. She will watch over you and help you find that next dog when the time is right for you. And then that dog will claim a different part of your heart. Your love and devotion to Honey are very obvious and no doubt she was also well aware of how lucky she was to have you in her life.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Always remember that you've never lost her ~ she remains where she's always been - in your heart & soul. She watches over you daily and is never in pain and always has friends to play with as she waits for the time of reunion. She knows she can never be replaced but would be sad if she thought you'd not have another pack mate to learn from and have fun with. They touch us in ways we can't imagine~let another one do the same.


Darren, Steve has summed it up - It is tough to lose these dogs that have wriggled their way into our hearts. I hope one day that you will feel that you are able to open your heart to another dog. Honey will never be replaced in your heart - she will remain there forever

Run free play hard and sleep softly Honey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Darren,
The love you and Honey shared will never be replaced if you get another dog. Honey will be there to help teach and play with the new dog, just now on silent paws. We all have been in your shoes and it does hurt. I think it does hurt so much because they give us their all and never hold back with their love. 
I hope one day you will share your heart and home with a new pup. I think that Honey would be proud that she showed you what it means to love so unconditionally.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2009)

I know just how you feel, Darren...I lost my best friend, Jesse James Brown, on Friday, also to cancer. I don't know how to deal with this either. I've been trying to distract myself, but I find myself listening for him to come up on the porch, wanting back in...and then I feel a little panic when I realize he's gone. I am sure --please, God -- that this will lessen with time. I'll be saying a prayer for you and Honey.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I LOST MY FIRST DOG IN NOV . 1956, AN 8 MONTH OLD ENGLISH SETTER PUPPY I HAD GOTTEN FOR MY 11TH BIRHTDAY IN JUNE--WE WERE A QUAIL HUNTING FAMILY., DISTEMPER TOOK BEAUTY. SINCE THEN I HAVE LOST SEVERAL ENLISH SETTERS, 2 IRISH SETTERS AND 4 GOLDEN RETRIEVERS, THE LAST BEING MY GIRL KayCee LAST MAY 25 TO CANCER. FIVE AND A HALF YEARS AGO I HAD 3 GOLDENS--BUCK, HUNTER, AND KayCee AND AN ADOPTED GOLDEN MIX, NAMED.....HONEY. i LOST HUNTER AT 4 YRS. 2 MONTHS TO PROHEART6, THE HEARTWORM PREVENTION INJECTION, ON oC.T 2003, THEN BUCK AT 12 YRS. 3 MONTHS TO HEART ATTACK AY 2007,THEN KayCee AT 8 YRS 9 MONTHS MAY 2008. 

MY HEART HAS BEEN BROKEN WITH THE DEATH OF EACH OF EACH OF THESE DOGS OVER THESE YEARS BUT I STILL EACH AND EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THOSE DOGS AND I STILL LOVE EACH AND EVERY ONE. NONE HAS EVER REPLACED ANOTHER AND IT DOES NOT WORK THAT WAY WHEN YOU TRULY LOVE DOGS. HOWEVER, EACH HELPED ME HEAL SOONER. iT JUST SEEEMS SOME OF US JUST CAN NOT LIVE WITHOUT A DOG IN OUR LIFE FOR ANY OLENGHT OF TIME. THE ONE WE LOST ADE SUCH AN IMPRESSION ON OUR HEART GAVE US SO MUCH JOY AND LOVE THAT IT IS JST IMPOSSIBLE TO DO WITHOUT THAT JOY AND LOVE.

i AM SO SORRY ABOUT YOUR BEAUTIFUL HONEY. MY HONEY WAS ADOPTED DEC. 7, 2002 RIGHT AT A YEAR OLD, SO WE MADE THAT HER OFFICIAL BIRTHDAY AS WELL AS ADOPTION DAY, MAKING HER 7 NOW.


----------

